#  Erste Hilfe >   Ausbildung für Job im Sanitätshaus >

## KKL

Hallo ich wollte mich erkundigen, ob es einer speziellen Ausbildung bedarf, wenn man in einem Sanitätshaus arbeitet. Es gibt ja neben dem Verkauf durchaus einige Beratungsaufgaben und vielleicht muss man manchmal auch Kompressionsstrümpfe anmessen. Das kann man aber alles dort lernen, oder benötigt man wie ein Apotheker einer spezielle Ausbildung?

----------


## josie

Hallo KKL!
Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten, die Frage ist in welchem Bereich Du arbeiten willst, im Verkauf oder als Orthopädiemechaniker, im Büro??
Hier kannst Du es nachlesen:
sani-aktuell.de/infos/sanitaetshaus-aktuell-ag/jobs-und-karriere/ausbildung-praktikum.html (bitte mit  https://www. am Anfang in die Adressliste des eigenen Browerst eingeben)

----------

